
Is there a web video autoplay blocker that works like ad blockers? - brianstorms
For example: if you go to this CNN Money article, they have &quot;autoplay&quot; set to &quot;true&quot; for their CNN player:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;money.cnn.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;04&#x2F;07&#x2F;news&#x2F;economy&#x2F;us-treasury-shell-companies&#x2F;index.html<p>Has anyone created a browser plugin that works like AdBlocker or UBlock to detect video players that are set to autoplay upon pageload, and force autoplay settings to FALSE?<p>I recognize there are many different video players, but there are many different ad networks as well. So the list would be long of video player code to look for and modify on the fly.
======
sp332
Edit: Annoyances aren't the only reason to block Flash. That stuff is still
getting people pwned on a regular basis.
[https://arstechnica.com/security/2016/04/adobe-flash-
update-...](https://arstechnica.com/security/2016/04/adobe-flash-update-
ransomware-windows-10/)

Plugins give you more options, but you don't necessarily need them for what
you asked for. In Firefox's plugins page, you can set Flash to "Ask to
activate" which will disable Flash on each page until you enable it.

In Chrome, scroll down and click "Show advanced settings". Under Privacy,
click Content Settings and scroll down to Plugins. Change it to "Let me choose
when to run plugin content".

------
mtmail
[http://flashblock.mozdev.org/](http://flashblock.mozdev.org/) on Firefox
blocked the video for me. I see a black area with a play button instead of an
auto-playing video.

